# Holset H1C



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been doing some research on this turbo. I could take one in trade for a T3/T4 that's too small for my vr project. 

inducer 70mm exducer 60mm on the turbine side
inducer 46mm exducer 82mm on compressor side
16cm^2 hot side... 3 inch v-band outlet.
From what I can find this loosely translates to a 1.13 a/r 
My question is would this be too big for my vrt project. I'm shooting for about 350 to the wheels. I want room to upgrade (ie crank the boost) Heres what I have so far.
C2 #42 
8.5:1 headspacer
#42 injectors
SRI
Front mount intercooler
3 inch downpipe to full 3 inch exhaust
ATP clone manifold. 
walboro 255

I was leaning toward a gt35r or a t4 60-1. I think this holset might be too big for what I'm planning. Also this trubo is from a 89 or so cummins diesel from what my research has found thus far. Does anyone have any more information that might help?


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Holset H1C (Dubguy21)*

from what i understand about those turbos (i have one on my cummins swapped motorhome) when used in a gas applications they work best on cars making 400-450whp. you may not have as well as you would like at lower boost levels and it will be a little laggy already. probably full boost at 4000-4500rpm. i say use it and plan on using it


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Holset H1C (epjetta)*

anyone else have a suggestion


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Holset H1C (Dubguy21)*

Help with this compressor map?
http://www.squirrelpf.com/turb...d=113


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Holset H1C (Dubguy21)*

this site seems to have good information with hands on testing of holsets
you might find it usefull
http://www.dsmtuners.com/forum....html


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

That turbo will spool quick and be solid for a vrt around 400hp
the honda guys use them a lot. There is a holset thread on honda-tech with a lot of really good info


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Holset H1C (Yellow_bunny)*

Search on HondaTech, they have been used on many a dual cam with great results. If you want a smaller housing you can also get those from some place that sells performance parts for diesels.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Holset H1C (GinsterMan98)*

Damn, you beat me to it.








^^^^
You can get a 9,12 or a 14CM^2 housing for that turbo and you could sell the 16CM^2 housing you have to a diesel truck guy. Its a performance upgrade for them.


----------

